# Setting up another bowl



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm setting up another 1 Gallon bowl as I just ordered it online and Petco by my house has a small decoration selection and most are to big to even go into the bowl. Can I get some help on amount of decorations and where to order/buy it from. Would apperciate it very much♥

I plan to try and drop by Petsmart tomorrow since they have a big fish selection(plus I need guinea pig stuff)


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

The only decor I would bother with are silk plants


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Silk plants are good decoration. Just make sure there aren't any wires or sharp plastic.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I would highly recommend against keeping a betta in such a small environment. 1 gallon is really not adequate for both water quality and behavioral enrichment aspects. Also, you need to be thinking about how you will heat your tank, and such small containers are notoriously difficult to correctly heat. Please do both yourself and your betta a favor and procure a suitable environment before getting another betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I agree: A single, small silk plant would be best.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

How are ya gonna heat up the bowl? They need a temp of 78 to 80 degrees bowls are really a small enviroment for fish


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

@Everyone saying I need a 2.5, I'm stalking craigslist looking at tanks so far is the big aquariums that I see and I have no space for something like that. I've stated a lot of times that I am working on upgrading bowls and such. Though I don't think a huge upgrade will be done until I'm out of my parents house...
(Everyone getting a 2.5 gallon and such)

Thank's everyone for the decor suggestions. I ordered a small castle decor for Magma's and Sprinkles' bowl(should hopefully arrive with his 1g.

and Kim, can't really say I shouldn't get the other betta when I already did under the assumption I was getting a 2 gallon yesterday from someone on craigslist.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Are you sure you don't have space for a 2.5 gallon? They're *really* small...trust me. Minibows only take up the corner of a nightstand, you should really not keep a betta in a small environment like Kim said.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wal-Mart has inexpensive two-gallon and better glass storage/cookie jars. They have a 56 oz jar (3.5 gallons) for $6.00. I think Aqua Aurora has used glass jars to make some really nice Betta homes. Maybe she'll see this and post photos.

You just have to think outside of the box and go to places like Wal-Mart, Goodwill, etc.

Not to be contentious, but the OP asked for help in finding ornaments for a one-gallon bowl; not what people think about her choice of Betta homes or suggestions on what she needs to do about habitat size.

There's no sin in keeping a Betta in a one-gallon bowl. Unless we know someone's situation we don't really have a right to judge them. And, as long as the enviroment is kept clean that's the most important. I can assure you that there are Betta in one-gallon bowls that are much better maintained than some in five gallons and better. 

Personally, I don't care for one-gallons because they require too much work and are harder to maintain and plant. But people certainly have the right to use them.

Of course, as always, the above is just my opinion.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Petsmart has glass 2.5g for $15 including lids. Please at least consider getting a bigger home for your fish, they will be much happier.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I can see if I can trade the 1 gallon for a 2.5 gallon or just return it and use the money I get back buy the 2.5 gallon. I just don't want my dad busting in my room to yell at me for having so many bowls XD


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

The parentals can be quite difficult sometimes. See if you can return the 1 gallon and upgrade to 2.5 gallons, it'll be much easier to clean, to heat properly, and your boys will be much happier with all the extra room to stretch their fins.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 ^


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, 2.5+ are much more ideal. Remember that bowls are for food, not fish .


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

My dad is the worse honestly lol but he seemed 'okay' with me getting the new bowl but I don't think he'll throw a fit if I got the next size up.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You could always try to to talk him into a five gallon and split it. Just tell him it wouldn't look so cluttered. You can make a hood out of craft mesh and use a desk lamp to light.

How many Betta do you have? If more than two maybe you could talk him into a 10. They're only $12 or $13 in Wal-Mart and are 20" long x 10" deep.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I noticed that the smaller tanks are made for aesthetic purposes and the larger ones are for the fish's health, so the larger ones tend to be cheaper. Tell him that 1 gallon isn't ideal for fish and that you're just looking after the fish's wellbeing.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

I would also advice against using anything smaller than a 2.5, and I would NOT buy a bowl, but a rectangular, hexagon or bowfront tank  
Tbh I have an 8G tank an its tiny! I feel kinda sorry for my fish actually :/


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha don't worry there, 8 gallons is quite enough and is even big enough to divide once [it would make 4 gallons per fish which is also quite enough].

I agree on getting a rectangular or bowfront tank only because circular "tanks" [bowls] are harder to heat and basically impossible to filter. Notice that you can filter a one gallon minibow because it's bowfront and not circular while you cannot filter a bowl.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Bailmint said:


> Haha don't worry there, 8 gallons is quite enough and is even big enough to divide once [it would make 4 gallons per fish which is also quite enough].


Lol thx for easing my mind some, but I still think it looks abit small ^_^


----------



## MissShinku (Jan 22, 2015)

I would advise against purchasing another betta until you can meet your current ones' needs.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I think square or rectangle tanks are more convenient then a bowl, your able to place it more easily to fit with things, and if need be you can sit two tanks side by side  or three or four, however many you want!:lol::lol:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Wal-Mart has inexpensive two-gallon and better glass storage/cookie jars. They have a 56 oz jar (3.5 gallons) for $6.00. I think Aqua Aurora has used glass jars to make some really nice Betta homes. Maybe she'll see this and post photos.
> 
> You just have to think outside of the box and go to places like Wal-Mart, Goodwill, etc.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of finding the large cookie jars and making them into a tank. If they're tall, you still might only be able to fit one or two silk plants in them like a bowl. You might be able to get a floating live plant if the lighting's good enough, and it'll help with water conditions.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I found a 2 gallon then my sister pointed this one out. Via site it says 2 gallons but I've no clue if its even good.

link


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

No the betta falls is not a suitable tank! Go for something easy! A square tank with heater and filter at minimum 2.5g 

This is both better and cheaper!


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Axeria said:


> No the betta falls is not a suitable tank! Go for something easy! A square tank with heater and filter at minimum 2.5g


Alright under gravel filter is good right? One I pulled out said under gravel and Ima get it after work.(the 2 or 2.5 gallon)


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Look at the one I linked to  The bowfront one, its 2.5G and comes with everything you need except a heater which you can find cheap online too. Other members know best what is awailable in your country


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

I have a few of those bettabows...I think you should get the old version as the new white version lacks light, the plug is weird and I guarantee that you won't have a plug for it lol. Try to purchase the old one.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

^+1

I did not know this as I have only seen them on here, there are other options also which I am sure someone will advice you on if you are willing to listen


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

This one is better 
http://www.petco.com/product/10313/...-_-Aqueon Mini Bow Desktop Aquarium Kit-10313


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

^+1 ^_^


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

In the end I got two 1 gallon tanks. I know you were rooting for two 2 gallon tanks maybe even three! But I'm upgrading at least I think that's all that matters.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm really glad you upgraded - that will really be helpful for your fish.

I will ask though - what did you spend on 2 1gal tanks? I linked a 5.5gal on the other thread for $30 - that could be divided. So, if you paid more than $15 each it would actually be cheaper to get the 5.5gal I linked and divide the tank....and give each fish more space in the process.

Either way, I'm glad your little guys are in at least 1g now. Just be sure to add heaters and keep up with you water changes.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Greenapp1es said:


> I'm really glad you upgraded - that will really be helpful for your fish.
> 
> I will ask though - what did you spend on 2 1gal tanks? I linked a 5.5gal on the other thread for $30 - that could be divided. So, if you paid more than $15 each it would actually be cheaper to get the 5.5gal I linked and divide the tank....and give each fish more space in the process.
> 
> Either way, I'm glad your little guys are in at least 1g now. Just be sure to add heaters and keep up with you water changes.


Heaters are next week. I just got a few, got more rocks, silk plants, and I paid $27 for the two at Walmart. I cannot use them yet because I forgot to buy a surge protector XD


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

MissShinku said:


> I would advise against purchasing another betta until you can meet your current ones' needs.


+1 ! Definitely!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

BamNeko said:


> Heaters are next week. I just got a few, got more rocks, silk plants, and I paid $27 for the two at Walmart. I cannot use them yet because I forgot to buy a surge protector XD


I think $27 is excessive for 2 tiny tanks. You could get a 10 gallon for only around $13 and divide it for your 2 bettas for an infinitely better (and easier to maintain!) environment. Plus you would only need 1 heater and filter, so you would be saving money again. Honestly, equipment for tiny tanks is often more expensive than real equipment for larger tanks, so there really is no benefit to going smaller.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

As someone who is bad for impulse buying I make it a rule for myself to not get more bettas than I have heaters for. Though I do have a divided 20g long I have a strict two week minimum quarantine period for them. It's hard when you see them and they call to you but you have to think what is best for them. Your prorities should be the animals you are currently responsible for and giving them a comfortable life first and foremost. 

Really a 2g plastic storage container makes a great temp tank - I have two and they cost me a whopping $3 each, I already had the heaters to go with them. At this point your main concern should be getting heaters, not decor. A cold, sick fish will not care that it has no cover, it will care about being cold. From there you can work on upgrading your tanks, especially by returning the overpriced tiny tanks. A 5g can be divided in two in a pinch, then just a 2g+ for you female and heaters for both tanks and you'll be good to go.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I've not bought a fish I'm not planning to buy another fish as 3 is enough and I don't have enough space or outlets for the demanding needs of the power strips.

Also I am old enough to take care of myself but am not financially able to move out(I only work on weekends as we are sorta closed during the weekdays excluding preschool)

As the upgrades are slowly coming in I need to pay my bills off for my college loan and credit card that I used for my laptop(I've not used it for fish nor plan to cause I'd go crazy).

People on this forum need to realize that not everything will be done within the next 24 hours. My parents are not happy I have fish and they aren't going to toss me a $20 bill when I need it. I have to pay for my own things, even my own vet bill when the piggies need a check up. I rely on myself and I have to budget myself out. Because you all aren't happy with my fish's current bowl status shouldn't even concern me. I've been told my manager at work that, yes you are all helping out, but I do not need to listen as I do not make enough money to go out and buy a 5 gallon tank, buy a filter, and buy whatever else I need for the fish to be happy. My two friends that breed bettas said that my three will be fine in the 1 gallon. Just jump off my case of the upgrades, cause I'm doing my best.

Also to whoever said all my threads are turning out the same. Yeah I dunno I didn't start it I just asked for help and it went that way.
I don't wanna go through the hamster forum drama again of having things shoved down my throat and being labeled as someone who shouldn't be allowed to own another pet.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Lets all take a deep breath to calm down *deep cleansing breath* 

While its okay to let the OP know your concerns, its not okay to be rude and or disagreeable to the point that your posts are not very pleasant. This is a Family _ Friendly _ Forum. 

Please have a look at the following link about Forum Conduct. Thanks !

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/tfk-announcements/forum-conduct-519682/#post5747802


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow I see some members did not take my advice  

BamNeko would you like your thread closed now or would you rather face more harsh words from your fellow forum members ?


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm gonna take my leave from here go cuddle up to my guinea pigs until I myself have calmed down. I have been doing everything that is being asked of me the least I should get is a 'thanks for doing your best' I don't care of your background and you don't care of mine. But I love my fish and even if I can't give them a good home I'm satisfied that they bring color into my life and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Perseusmom said:


> Wow I see some members did not take my advice
> 
> BamNeko would you like your thread closed now or would you rather face more harsh words from your fellow forum members ?


I'm over whelmed really despite really just waking up an hour ago. I'm taking time to myself you can close the thread but I do not wish to be apart of a forum if members are going to be continually acting like this.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I apologize for offending anyone. I truly speak from the heart. I don't mean to bash anyone. I'm sorry bamneko for harsh words. The mother lion comes out in me sometimes. I only mean to help you and your bettas. I say so many times, if you didn't care, you wouldn't be here. Maybe try and find some sort of way to make room for the 20 gallon? Seriously. Their temperature would be more stable and they would have the space they need. That way all you would need would be a single heater and a filter.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

wait I'm confused. 

Your OP says that you have 1gal tanks. 

Then you say on the previous page that you ugraded to 1gal?

Maybe I'm missing something here, but...yeah. Something's fishy, and not in the good way.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm actually reluctant to bigger tanks because I KNOW I cannot maintain it.
Yeah I was getting a 1 gallon was going to get a 2 gallon but got 2 other 1 gallons and I'll return the 1 gallon I ordered online and use it towards my fish or my guinea pigs. Anyways it's cuddle time for some piggies


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Larger tanks are easier to maintain than smaller ones, because you don't need to do full water changes as often or even at all, in some situations.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

BamNeko said:


> I'm over whelmed really despite really just waking up an hour ago. I'm taking time to myself you can close the thread but I do not wish to be apart of a forum if members are going to be continually acting like this.



I understand completely. I am truly sorry some members did not heed my warning and became very unpleasant .

* This thread is closed and will be reviewed by the Moderators .*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Re-opened this thread just to say that this type of behavior is embarrassing. To those who are being snarky and downright rude, there is a way to get your advice across and then there is this thread. 

If you give the best advice that you can and the OP does not choose to act as you THINK they should, move on and stop posting rather than become argumentative.

Yes, we will review and decide on actions needed.


----------

